# [Update] 1 Week after Almond Eye Surgery



## golfgod69 (Dec 22, 2022)

I made a similar post a few days ago and got really good feedback, it helped a lot with my mental health so I'm gonna make another one here. I had Almond Eye Surgery 7 days ago and I think it went well. However, the recovery has been a fucking bitch and a half. It has been exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally. 

I haven't been able do anything physically, so as not to risk tearing the stitches (I can start walking short distances tomorrow) This has been rough as I am a run everyday and gym 5x per week Guy. My diet has not been good, I have been stress eating a good bit. Pizza, Mexican Food..etc All I can really do is sit in bed, eat, and recover. I'm really looking forward to getting back to the diet, walking, and running/gym in another week.

Mentally and Emotionally I am all over the fucking place. I obsess over my eyes all day, everyday. There wasn't much else to do, as I wasn't supposed to look at screens until today (still supposed to take it slow). I think I have taken 500+ pictures of my eyes in the past week. If they look bad in the mirror or in a photo, it completely ruins my mood. Some photos look good, some look uneven. And I think that is mostly because the swelling is uneven. There is still A LOT of swelling & bruising. The pic I posted is where they looked pretty good and the only lighting I could find where it doesn't show the swelling/bruising. 

And then there's the fucking meds. Holy shit I hate them. I was taking Prednisone (finished today) and they have been fucking with my emotions. Prednisone is supposed to help with the swelling & bruising. My dad takes them for a medical procedure recovery 4x per year and they are his least favorite drug, but apparently they are effective. Normally I am a pretty stable guy but fuck me have I been an emotional wreck. I had to call my Mom and tell her I couldn't come pick up my dog yet (had to make up some excuse), but I should be able to get him tomorrow. Also, the meds + a shitty diet have given me terrible Moon Face. Pre Surgery my jawline was nice and rock hard, and now it's covered with bloat 

It helps typing this shit out, cause it's not something I can talk to my friends about. And my Dad is sick of hearing about it. But anyways, here is my Week 1 pic. The stitches are supposed to fall out any day now, and then it should be about 7 days before the final result starts to show. 

Let me know what you think (nice things only please)


----------



## LastTemp (Dec 22, 2022)

major improvement


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 22, 2022)

LastTemp said:


> major improvement


I agree, thanks.


----------



## makeme183 (Dec 22, 2022)

looks really good , hides the NCT as well , which surgeon ?

are you planning to get hooding too ?

@Artemis do you think he would look better with/without hooding ?


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Dec 22, 2022)

Ascension, fix your eyebrows now


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 22, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> looks really good , hides the NCT as well
> 
> are you planning to get hooding too ?
> 
> @Artemis do you think he would look better with/without hooding ?


My goal was Neutral Canthal Tilt, which I think was achieved. At the moment my right eye is slightly positive, the left eye is neutral.

I am not going for hooding.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 22, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Ascension, fix your eyebrows now


Microblading & Chin Filler planned for March 2023 when I am finishing my cut, hopefully Summer will be good.


----------



## makeme183 (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I am not going for hooding.


why not ?
which surgeon ?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

1. My eyebrows are too far from my eyes
2. I already look different, I don't think anyone would recognize me if they were hooded
3. I don't think it would look good on me
4. If these things heal properly, I will gladly take my ascension & gtfo

Dr. Vrcek. If and when these guys heal properly I will praise him as the Lord and Savior of Eye Surgery


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> looks really good , hides the NCT as well , which surgeon ?
> 
> are you planning to get hooding too ?
> 
> @Artemis do you think he would look better with/without hooding ?


Hard to say: need to see the whole face. If he has masculine looks, then hooded eyes are better, otherwise eyes without hooding are good.


----------



## Cheat_Win (Dec 23, 2022)

As Artemis says we need to see your whole face to make an accurate determination as to how good/bad looking you are. Your eyes look more 'normal', you no longer look tired or depressed. But let's say if you have a perfectly shaped jaw, like a bicycle seat en a strong chin then eyes is just the cherry on the cake. So even if you 'fixed' your eyes, if the most important aspect that makes a face hot or not (the jaw and IPD) is not in check, then you still as unattractive as before. There are too many guys with raised eyelids but average jaw and symmetry so they are just normal and invisible npc's


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Cheat_Win said:


> As Artemis says we need to see your whole face to make an accurate determination as to how good/bad looking you are. Your eyes look more 'normal', you no longer look tired or depressed. But let's say if you have a perfectly shaped jaw, like a bicycle seat en a strong chin then eyes is just the cherry on the cake. So even if you 'fixed' your eyes, if the most important aspect that makes a face hot or not (the jaw and IPD) is not in check, then you still as unattractive as before. There are too many guys with raised eyelids but average jaw and symmetry so they are just normal and invisible npc's


There is a 0% chance I post my whole face on this site. I have a good idea of how good/bad looking I am.

Was rated HTN by Wheat Waffles and Nero even with a shit eye area. 5.5 by Tails. I have a good jaw, nose, lips, skin, hair, ratios...etc

The only flaws I need to improve now are my light eyebrows, and average chin projection. Which can be done relatively cheaply (less than $1500 total) with Microblading and Filler.


----------



## Cheat_Win (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> There is a 0% chance I post my whole face on this site. I have a good idea of how good/bad looking I am.
> 
> Was rated HTN by Wheat Waffles and Nero even with a shit eye area. 5.5 by Tails. I have a good jaw, nose, lips, skin, hair, ratios...etc
> 
> The only flaws I need to improve now are my light eyebrows, and average chin projection. Which can be done relatively cheaply (less than $1500 total) with Microblading and Filler.


may be too early to say but your eye area is still average. You probably won't hear the you look tired comments any more tho. Best of luck.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Hard to say: need to see the whole face. If he has masculine looks, then hooded eyes are better, otherwise eyes without hooding are good.


I have masculine leaning features, however see reasons listed above for why I will not be fucking with my eyes any further.

My goal with eye surgery was simple. Take my eyes from a 3/10 to 6/10. So long as they heal properly, I am confident that I have done that.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Cheat_Win said:


> may be too early to say but your eye area is still average. You probably won't hear the you look tired comments any more tho. Best of luck.


I had no delusions of getting the perfect eye area just because I paid a lot for surgery. The goal was to correct a major flaw that was killing my attractiveness. Eyelid Surgery is very complicated and asking a Surgeon for perfection, stacking surgeries on top of one another, slicing open the entire eyelid..etc will lead to you looking uncanny AF.


----------



## Cheat_Win (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I had no delusions of getting the perfect eye area just because I paid a lot for surgery. The goal was to correct a major flaw that was killing my attractiveness. Eyelid Surgery is very complicated and asking a Surgeon for perfection, stacking surgeries on top of one another, slicing open the entire eyelid..etc will lead to you looking uncanny AF.


sure I can agree with that. Certainly your eye area before was way below average and now that is normal, it won't distract from your other features.


----------



## LowTrust (Dec 23, 2022)

will getting infraorbital rim implants ascend me?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Cheat_Win said:


> sure I can agree with that. Certainly your eye area before was way below average and now that is normal, it won't distract from your other features.


Yep my thinking was similar. As long as my eyes heal properly and are symmetrical I should have a 6/10 HTN eye area. Nothing special, but an eye area with above average features and no flaws is HTN imo.

I have pretty good other features - almost all are HTN/Chadlite Level. I can also fraud to 6'1 with Lifts. Put it all together once I am back to 12% Body Fat with good skin, chin filler & microblading...etc and I should be Chadlite by the summer. That was my fucking goal when I started actively looksmaxxing and browsing this forum 4 months ago. Once you put a Chadlite Face, 6'1, good social circle, and 10-$15k per month coming in from 2 businesses - I think it's all going to come together for me finally. For once in my life. Fuck man, it really makes me happy to see the plan coming to fruition.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

LowTrust said:


> will getting infraorbital rim implants ascend me?


Not sure. You can PM eyes or Face if you want.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2022)

big improvement


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Akuma said:


> big improvement


Thanks man. Lots of life fuel.

Starting to see how girls survive solely off positive attention lmao


----------



## agoostis (Dec 23, 2022)

how much did u paid?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

agoostis said:


> how much did u paid?


Surgeon Fee: $7500
- Canthoplasty, Lower Lid Retraction, Ptosis Repair

Surgery Fee: $2600
- Surgical Care, Anesthesia, Alloderm Grafts

Flights & Hotels: $2000

2 weeks of my time: Hard to quantify


----------



## agoostis (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Surgeon Fee: $7500
> - Canthoplasty, Lower Lid Retraction, Ptosis Repair
> 
> Surgery Fee: $2600
> ...


i dont see the cantho but the lower lid retraction and ptosis makes a huge diff

looks good


----------



## WannaPistachio (Dec 23, 2022)

Golf I scheduled a consult after seeing your results with him. Thanks so much.

Can I ask what your surgery entailed? Did you just have lower eyelid tightened or some form of implant?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

WannaPistachio said:


> Golf I scheduled a consult after seeing your results with him. Thanks so much.
> 
> Can I ask what your surgery entailed? Did you just have lower eyelid tightened or some form of implant?


No problem. Just don't reference me or show him these pics lmao. When is your consult? I assume January, he is pretty fast.

Idk if you didn't see the 2 posts directly above you lmao but

Canthoplasty which involves cutting the outer canthus and reattaching it higher up the lid.

Lower Lid Retraction which basically pulls up and straightens out the lower lids. See how they no longer curve (as much) and they are much higher. The lower lids are also supported by Alloderm Grafts (which is sort of like an implant) to hold everything up.

Ptosis Repair for the upper eyelid exposure - it involves tightening a muscle so that it can retract the upper eyelids.


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Dec 23, 2022)

Looks good bro.


----------



## zeek (Dec 23, 2022)

your eyes look good

just relax and don't eat so much salt


----------



## Hiraeth (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I made a similar post a few days ago and got really good feedback, it helped a lot with my mental health so I'm gonna make another one here. I had Almond Eye Surgery 7 days ago and I think it went well. However, the recovery has been a fucking bitch and a half. It has been exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> 
> I haven't been able do anything physically, so as not to risk tearing the stitches (I can start walking short distances tomorrow) This has been rough as I am a run everyday and gym 5x per week Guy. My diet has not been good, I have been stress eating a good bit. Pizza, Mexican Food..etc All I can really do is sit in bed, eat, and recover. I'm really looking forward to getting back to the diet, walking, and running/gym in another week.
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> There is a 0% chance I post my whole face on this site. I have a good idea of how good/bad looking I am.
> 
> Was rated HTN by Wheat Waffles and Nero even with a shit eye area. 5.5 by Tails. I have a good jaw, nose, lips, skin, hair, ratios...etc
> 
> The only flaws I need to improve now are my light eyebrows, and average chin projection. Which can be done relatively cheaply (less than $1500 total) with Microblading and Filler.


You know an htn rating from wheat in reality is like a 3-4/10. He rates himself htn. If you really had good all of those youd basically be male model tier even with those eyes Lol. He can rate chads as chads and incels as incels but anything in the middle is completely ridiculous and makes 0 sense and their tinder results dont line up.


----------



## WannaPistachio (Dec 23, 2022)

Golf dont worry I didnt haha.

Do you know how large an alloderm graft is at all?

How far did you travel I'm from the UK so long flight.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 23, 2022)

LastTemp said:


> major improvement


i agree


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> You know an htn rating from wheat in reality is like a 3-4/10. He rates himself htn. If you really had good all of those youd basically be male model tier even with those eyes Lol. He can rate chads as chads and incels as incels but anything in the middle is completely ridiculous and makes 0 sense and their tinder results dont line up.


Some truth to this but you are quite over exaggerating. We all know that Wheat is not the best rater.

Wheat is somewhere between MTN and HTN, as he is decent looking and he is quite lean. I would definitely say I am more attractive than him even with my horrendous eye area. You are a genuine moron if you think a HTN rating from Wheat = LTN or TrueCel in the real world. I have seen him be off by about 1 point here & there tho.

Nero is a better rater imo and much more consistent and he gave me 5.75. Tails is way harsher and he gave me a 5.5 face rating.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Some truth to this but you are quite over exaggerating. We all know that Wheat is not the best rater.
> 
> Wheat is somewhere between MTN and HTN, as he is decent looking and he is quite lean. I would definitely say I am more attractive than him even with my horrendous eye area. You are a genuine moron if you think a HTN rating from Wheat = LTN or TrueCel in the reality. I have seen him be off by about 1 point consistently.
> 
> Nero is a better rater imo and much more consistent and he gave me 5.75. Tails is way harsher and he gave me a 5.5 face rating.


Wheat is like ltn lol. I dont know where you live but if youve seen my toronto tinder thread he would be a 3/10. He cannot stand against the average white guy. In motion he just looks like melted shit and and he wouldnt even stand a chance. His htn tinder experiments do as well as ltns etc lol.
This is like htn for a white guy where i live.





Completely irrelevant but 30-40% of the guys here are gymcelled too btw


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Wheat is like ltn lol. I dont know where you live but if youve seen my toronto tinder thread he would be a 3/10. He cannot stand against the average white guy. In motion he just looks like melted shit and and he wouldnt even stand a chance. His htn tinder experiments do as well as ltns etc lol.
> This is like htn for a white guy where i live.
> View attachment 2009412
> 
> ...


Interesting. I can see how it can vary with location but not to the extent you are describing.

That guy in the pic is solid Chadlite in my area.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 23, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Interesting. I can see how it can vary with location but not to the extent you are describing.
> 
> That guy in the pic is solid Chadlite in my area.


major city. Extreme surplus of gymcellers and to really stand out at the top you have to be like this dude i found.




Wheat wouldnt get shit here at all, and Toronto is definitely not the hardest city because theres 50% ethnics and theyre all 3 psl at best with the occasional chadlite. UK hes an utter subhuman. The competition makes no sense. This ben dudes is maybe mid to low chadlite over there


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 23, 2022)

WannaPistachio said:


> Golf dont worry I didnt haha.
> 
> Do you know how large an alloderm graft is at all?
> 
> How far did you travel I'm from the UK so long flight.


I think Vrcek said they were like the size of a Dime or maybe a Penny, idk which.

I traveled from the East Coast, USA. Flight was about 3 hours.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 27, 2022)

honestly incredible surgical result, yes it might notn turn you into chad but even getting a .1 increase in PSL is worth what you paid and you probably got more than that


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

Looksmax305 said:


> honestly incredible surgical result, yes it might notn turn you into chad but even getting a .1 increase in PSL is worth what you paid and you probably got more than that


Nah bro @curlyheadjames slid in my DMs and explained that it's over for me. I got botched because I didn't get perfectly symmetrical intimidating hunter eyes. I guess I'm just gonna have to cope and fly to Turkey and hope they can fix me. I'm not sure how I can possibly live with going from a 3/10 eye area to 6/10 it's absolute suifuel. I might have to follow in James' footsteps and say I'm gonna kill myself and then come back to the forum 3 days later 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## pcmaxing (Dec 27, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Surgeon Fee: $7500
> - Canthoplasty, Lower Lid Retraction, Ptosis Repair
> 
> Surgery Fee: $2600
> ...



wow that’s a lot cheaper then my taban quote 
i can’t see how your eyes fit your face obviously but from a pure eye standpoint. Huge freaking improvement .. I think it’s more of an improvement then you think or people are saying 
again this is without seeing how they fit your face 
but I totally understand you not wanting to post a full pic, I feel same way 

what surgery gives hooded eyes? I never hear of it.. are they talking bout filler or fat graft above upper eye lid ?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

pcmaxing said:


> wow that’s a lot cheaper then my taban quote
> i can’t see how your eyes fit your face obviously but from a pure eye standpoint. Huge freaking improvement .. I think it’s more of an improvement then you think or people are saying
> again this is without seeing how they fit your face
> but I totally understand you not wanting to post a full pic, I feel same way
> ...


Yeah, Taban is like 2x as expensive as Vrcek right?

I will never post my full face on this site. They fit my face a lot better than they used to lmao.

Idk what surgery it is called, but I saw some Italian surgeon do it. The guy was ugly af, but still had a huge improvement in the eye area.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 27, 2022)

Greycels strike again 👍 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pcmaxing (Dec 27, 2022)

From a second look I think you would benefit from bringing your eyebrows even lower, this is correct

still a freaking huge improvement but I think the improvement goes even higher with doing this


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

pcmaxing said:


> From a second look I think you would benefit from bringing your eyebrows even lower, this is correct
> 
> still a freaking huge improvement but I think the improvement goes even higher with doing this


You're not wrong but that's not an extremely minor flaw.

I'm gonna get my eyebrows microbladed in a couple months, that should complete my eye area.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 27, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Nah bro @curlyheadjames slid in my DMs and explained that it's over for me. I got botched because I didn't get perfectly symmetrical intimidating hunter eyes. I guess I'm just gonna have to cope and fly to Turkey and hope they can fix me. I'm not sure how I can possibly live with going from a 3/10 eye area to 6/10 it's absolute suifuel. I might have to follow in James' footsteps and say I'm gonna kill myself and then come back to the forum 3 days later 😂😂😂😂😂😂


Be careful of getting too much feedback especially early on, you probably have some form of body dismorphia as we all do try to not focus on ur surgery 24/7 good or bad


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Nah bro @curlyheadjames slid in my DMs and explained that it's over for me. I got botched because I didn't get perfectly symmetrical intimidating hunter eyes. I guess I'm just gonna have to cope and fly to Turkey and hope they can fix me. I'm not sure how I can possibly live with going from a 3/10 eye area to 6/10 it's absolute suifuel. I might have to follow in James' footsteps and say I'm gonna kill myself and then come back to the forum 3 days later 😂😂😂😂😂😂





Looksmax305 said:


> Be careful of getting too much feedback especially early on, you probably have some form of body dismorphia as we all do try to not focus on ur surgery 24/7 good or bad





golfgod69 said:


> You're not wrong but that's not an extremely minor flaw.
> 
> I'm gonna get my eyebrows microbladed in a couple months, that should complete my eye area.


yeah this nigga got botched and is so salty about the facts i mean who wouldnt he just wasted 7500 i think idk idc on a shitty surgeon vrcuck who sucks at canthoplasty AHAHAA you need to fix the lateral corners bro if you want to get hunter eyes


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2022)

im so sorry you did not research my comments about vrcuck earlier well now u know bro and it's up to you to ascend


----------



## Masteroogway (Dec 27, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> im so sorry you did not research my comments about vrcuck earlier well now u know bro and it's up to you to ascend


DM


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah this nigga got botched and is so salty about the facts i mean who wouldnt he just wasted 7500 i think idk idc on a shitty surgeon vrcuck who sucks at canthoplasty AHAHAA you need to fix the lateral corners bro if you want to get hunter eyes


Nah bro I'm not salty, it's all good you made me realize its over for me. Correcting the facial flaw that was fucking with my looks doesn't matter unless I get hunter eyes. Hunter Eyes is all that matters.

Time to LDAR.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

It doesn't matter that everyone else thinks they look good, cause as you so eloquently explained "this is a bluepill forum".


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Nah bro I'm not salty, it's all good you made me realize its over for me. Correcting the facial flaw that was fucking with my looks doesn't matter unless I get hunter eyes. Hunter Eyes is all that matters.
> 
> Time to LDAR.


no bro it's not that deep fr my frined who was a hood nigga 2woslime has your eye area after surgery and was the biggest slayer at my school but he has a jaw which idk if u have bones since if ur on this forum u probably lack bone mass so u should get implants ur eyes look good now


----------



## breedme (Dec 27, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> looks really good , hides the NCT as well , which surgeon ?
> 
> are you planning to get hooding too ?
> 
> @Artemis do you think he would look better with/without hooding ?


What’s the hooding surgery called I need to fix my upper eyelid exposure


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> no bro it's not that deep fr my frined who was a hood nigga 2woslime has your eye area after surgery and was the biggest slayer at my school but he has a jaw which idk if u have bones since if ur on this forum u probably lack bone mass so u should get implants ur eyes look good now


Hahahaha glad to get your approval. I have Chadlite Jaw, it's my best feature. My nose and cheekbones are good. Full head of hair, good ratios, gym body...etc

The only looksmaxxing I have left to do is a bit of neck training, microblading of the eyebrows, and to get lean. I might get chin filler because my chin isn't as prominent as I want it to be, but not a flaw imo. All of this is getting done


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


>


This is SOLID chadelite, not HTN, and I’m in Chadstralia.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 27, 2022)

SteveRogers said:


> This is SOLID chadelite, not HTN, and I’m in Chadstralia.


Australia is legit garbabe competition when i checked tinder lol.


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Australia is legit garbabe competition when i checked tinder lol.


Interesting, that “Chadelite” that you posted was legit flawless, can’t possibly find a single non Chad feature. 
Based on that, I’d be max HTN, maybe chadelite after my jaw filler.
What do you reckon (based on your location, I know based on my experiences I’m chadelite/ 8/10 where I am)
For reference, IRL I’m a heap more tanned (massively MT2maxxed) than my photos and my eyes are pretty striking turquoise in any lighting.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

Here's an update for anyone who cares.

Stitches fell out on Day 8 and I have been able to get back on the diet & exercise routine for the most part. Swelling and Bruising is gone. I feel pretty good about it. There is a slight asymmetry with the upper eyelid exposure. I honestly think I like the left eye better at the moment as it's more vertically compact. What do yall think? I'm not sure if this going to even out, as it's kinda been like this from the start. All 3 doctors I talked with (not just Vrcek) in my pre surgery consultations said that sometimes the Ptosis Repair can be uneven and require a revision. So if that's the case I will probably have to fly to Dallas for a day and get the correction, which is not ideal but nbd either.

Other than that I think Vrcek did a good job. We achieved neutral canthal tilt (my goal) and straighter lower lids. Reduced the upper eyelid exposure a lot and I got a much more vertically compact eye. I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

SteveRogers said:


> Interesting, that “Chadelite” that you posted was legit flawless, can’t possibly find a single non Chad feature.
> Based on that, I’d be max HTN, maybe chadelite after my jaw filler.
> What do you reckon (based on your location, I know based on my experiences I’m chadelite/ 8/10 where I am)
> For reference, IRL I’m a heap more tanned (massively MT2maxxed) than my photos and my eyes are pretty striking turquoise in any lighting.


Chadlite. You don't need jawline filler just don't grow out facial hair.

Your jaw is a good feature, keep it at 2-3 days of stubble for the beard and make sure the neck is shaved. This highlights your jawline and makes it look more prominent.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 27, 2022)

SteveRogers said:


> Interesting, that “Chadelite” that you posted was legit flawless, can’t possibly find a single non Chad feature.
> Based on that, I’d be max HTN, maybe chadelite after my jaw filler.
> What do you reckon (based on your location, I know based on my experiences I’m chadelite/ 8/10 where I am)
> For reference, IRL I’m a heap more tanned (massively MT2maxxed) than my photos and my eyes are pretty striking turquoise in any lighting.


Lmao theres barely any guys that look anything like you when i swiper in australia. Maybe like 1/200


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lmao theres barely any guys that look anything like you when i swiper in australia. Maybe like 1/200


So Chadelite in Australia, but what about where you are? HTN at best, right?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lmao theres barely any guys that look anything like you when i swiper in australia. Maybe like 1/200


Is that you in your pfp?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Hahahaha glad to get your approval. I have Chadlite Jaw, it's my best feature. My nose and cheekbones are good. Full head of hair, good ratios, gym body...etc
> 
> The only looksmaxxing I have left to do is a bit of neck training, microblading of the eyebrows, and to get lean. I might get chin filler because my chin isn't as prominent as I want it to be, but not a flaw imo. All of this is getting done


then go slay bro no matter what u do even if u look like sean opry people will still find a way to hate on u on this site nigga get off and slay


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 28, 2022)

SteveRogers said:


> So Chadelite in Australia, but what about where you are? HTN at best, right?


Chadlite where i live high chadlite to low chad i THINK here unless your frontal is ass


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 28, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Is that you in your pfp?


Yeah if i wasnt shitskin


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 28, 2022)

Have you thought about Botox for uee like that one user here ? ?


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 28, 2022)

SteveRogers said:


> Interesting, that “Chadelite” that you posted was legit flawless, can’t possibly find a single non Chad feature.
> Based on that, I’d be max HTN, maybe chadelite after my jaw filler.
> What do you reckon (based on your location, I know based on my experiences I’m chadelite/ 8/10 where I am)
> For reference, IRL I’m a heap more tanned (massively MT2maxxed) than my photos and my eyes are pretty striking turquoise in any lighting.


Chads.org again ffs


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 28, 2022)

SteveRogers said:


> Interesting, that “Chadelite” that you posted was legit flawless, can’t possibly find a single non Chad feature.
> Based on that, I’d be max HTN, maybe chadelite after my jaw filler.
> What do you reckon (based on your location, I know based on my experiences I’m chadelite/ 8/10 where I am)
> For reference, IRL I’m a heap more tanned (massively MT2maxxed) than my photos and my eyes are pretty striking turquoise in any lighting.


u dont need anything dont do ur literally a surfer pheno chad.


----------



## max_frisch (Dec 28, 2022)

nice result


----------



## A23ghskung (Dec 28, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I made a similar post a few days ago and got really good feedback, it helped a lot with my mental health so I'm gonna make another one here. I had Almond Eye Surgery 7 days ago and I think it went well. However, the recovery has been a fucking bitch and a half. It has been exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> 
> I haven't been able do anything physically, so as not to risk tearing the stitches (I can start walking short distances tomorrow) This has been rough as I am a run everyday and gym 5x per week Guy. My diet has not been good, I have been stress eating a good bit. Pizza, Mexican Food..etc All I can really do is sit in bed, eat, and recover. I'm really looking forward to getting back to the diet, walking, and running/gym in another week.
> 
> ...


You got cucked, when the swelling goes down your eyes will go back to their previous state, because the surgeon did nothing, the improvement were seeing in lower eyelid ptosis is because of swelling , the overall shape of the eye stayed the same, all you will get is minor improvement, i will post an exemple so you get an idea of what's awaiting you



7 days post surgery


Final result





Keep in mind this is after infra orb rim and double eyelid surgery done by one of the best. Let's get another case similar to yours with just double eyelid surgery

Here
Post OP 7 days and final product


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 28, 2022)

A23ghskung said:


> You got cucked, when the swelling goes down your eyes will go back to their previous state, because the surgeon did nothing, the improvement were seeing in lower eyelid ptosis is because of swelling , the overall shape of the eye stayed the same, all you will get is minor improvement, i will post an exemple so you get an idea of what's awaiting you


The swelling has already gone down you moron. I'm on Day 12. They might adjust anrother mm or so, but that's it.

Lower Eyelids are done with Lower Lid Retraction, Ptosis is for upper eyelids. You just proved you know nothing.


----------



## A23ghskung (Dec 28, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I made a similar post a few days ago and got really good feedback, it helped a lot with my mental health so I'm gonna make another one here. I had Almond Eye Surgery 7 days ago and I think it went well. However, the recovery has been a fucking bitch and a half. It has been exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> 
> I haven't been able do anything physically, so as not to risk tearing the stitches (I can start walking short distances tomorrow) This has been rough as I am a run everyday and gym 5x per week Guy. My diet has not been good, I have been stress eating a good bit. Pizza, Mexican Food..etc All I can really do is sit in bed, eat, and recover. I'm really looking forward to getting back to the diet, walking, and running/gym in another week.
> 
> ...


You got cucked, when the swelling goes down your eyes will go back to their previous state, because the surgeon did nothing, the improvement were seeing in lower eyelid ptosis is because of swelling , the overall shape of the eye stayed the same, all you will get is minor improvement, i will post an exemple so you get an idea of


A23ghskung said:


> You got cucked, when the swelling goes down your eyes will go back to their previous state, because the surgeon did nothing, the improvement were seeing in lower eyelid ptosis is because of swelling , the overall shape of the eye stayed the same, all you will get is minor improvement, i will post an exemple so you get an idea of what's awaiting you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





golfgod69 said:


> The swelling has already gone down you moron. I'm on Day 12. They might adjust anrother mm or so, but that's it.
> 
> Lower Eyelids are done with Lower Lid Retraction, Ptosis is for upper eyelids. You just proved you know nothing.


Check my post updated


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 28, 2022)

A23ghskung said:


> You got cucked, when the swelling goes down your eyes will go back to their previous state, because the surgeon did nothing, the improvement were seeing in lower eyelid ptosis is because of swelling , the overall shape of the eye stayed the same, all you will get is minor improvement, i will post an exemple so you get an idea of
> 
> 
> Check my post updated


That looked like SHIT from the beginning. If my eyes looked that bad I would probably sue. I sincerely doubt that is going to happen, but I understand why you posted it. Do you know which surgeon?

I'm continuing to give updates every few days or so. Not much has changed in the past week tbh, and less will continue to change over the course of the next couple weeks. After Day 14 (2 days from now) roughly 90% of the post surgery movement should be done.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 28, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> You're not wrong but that's not an extremely minor flaw.
> 
> I'm gonna get my eyebrows microbladed in a couple months, that should complete my eye area.


Don’t get microbladed lol 

I tried it before & it looks too fake


----------



## Y2J97 (Dec 28, 2022)

You will regret microblading, you need several touch-up with the time and most important gives a weirdo/gay look.
Go for a eyebrows trasplant, don't cope.


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 28, 2022)

HighClassMaxing said:


> u dont need anything dont do ur literally a surfer pheno chad.


Appreciate it, but I’m not happy with just being GL, I need to be the best possible.


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> That looked like SHIT from the beginning. If my eyes looked that bad I would probably sue. I sincerely doubt that is going to happen, but I understand why you posted it. Do you know which surgeon?
> 
> I'm continuing to give updates every few days or so. Not much has changed in the past week tbh, and less will continue to change over the course of the next couple weeks. After Day 14 (2 days from now) roughly 90% of the post surgery movement should be done.


You really think those 2 people up there didn't have improvement and you would sue for this results? Taban did both of those. 
How happy are you with Vreck on a scale of 1-10? If you could do it again would you see Taban or Vreck? 
Can I pm you my eyes and get your opinion on what you'd recommend.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

letsdoit said:


> You really think those 2 people up there didn't have improvement and you would sue for this results? Taban did both of those.
> How happy are you with Vreck on a scale of 1-10? If you could do it again would you see Taban or Vreck?
> Can I pm you my eyes and get your opinion on what you'd recommend.


I refuse to believe those botched surgeries were done by Taban without proof.

Right now I'd say I'm 8/10 happy with Vrcek. liked him a lot, both in my consult and pre surgery. I felt like I was in good hands. I think he did a good job, but if 10 is perfect I deduct 1 point for the slight asymmetry in canthal tilt, 1 point for the upper eyelids being a bit uneven. I'm not upset about it, sometimes things don't go perfectly the first time. I'll get a revision if I need it.

If I could see Taban at the same price I saw Vrcek for, I would. But Taban probably would have been 2x as expensive. Yes you can PM eyes


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I refuse to believe those botched surgeries were done by Taban without proof.
> 
> Right now I'd say I'm 8/10 happy with Vrcek. liked him a lot, both in my consult and pre surgery. I felt like I was in good hands. I think he did a good job, but if 10 is perfect I deduct 1 point for the slight asymmetry in canthal tilt, 1 point for the upper eyelids being a bit uneven. I'm not upset about it, sometimes things don't go perfectly the first time. I'll get a revision if I need it.
> 
> If I could see Taban at the same price I saw Vrcek for, I would. But Taban probably would have been 2x as expensive. Yes you can PM eyes


Bro why do you think those are botches, they look much better than their eyes before. They both posted their results on reddit if you search "Taban Eye surgery reddit" I'll see if I can pull it up and link it. How does Vreck make sure the changes don't revert, I know Taban likes to use the infraorbital implant but what does Vreck use? Also can I get your advice on my eyes in pm's.


----------



## caveman (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Surgeon Fee: $7500
> - Canthoplasty, Lower Lid Retraction, Ptosis Repair
> 
> Surgery Fee: $2600
> ...


was it local or general anesthesia?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

letsdoit said:


> Bro why do you think those are botches, they look much better than their eyes before. They both posted their results on reddit if you search "Taban Eye surgery reddit" I'll see if I can pull it up and link it. How does Vreck make sure the changes don't revert, I know Taban likes to use the infraorbital implant but what does Vreck use? Also can I get your advice on my eyes in pm's.


Yes you can PM.

I'd have to see their before photos. But I think those afters look horrendous. had a 3/10 eye area to start, and those two finished with a 3/10 eye area - max 4/10 for the black guy. If my eyes looked like that after dropping that much $$$ I would be FURIOUS. You don't drop $10k or more on Surgery to take your eye area from 3/10 to 4/10.


----------



## caveman (Dec 29, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah this nigga got botched and is so salty about the facts i mean who wouldnt he just wasted 7500 i think idk idc on a shitty surgeon vrcuck who sucks at canthoplasty AHAHAA you need to fix the lateral corners bro if you want to get hunter eyes


what fixes the corners? my eye corner was positive tilt before my accident now its negative.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

caveman said:


> was it local or general anesthesia?


General I was knocked out.

Most eyelid surgery is done under General, especially if you are cutting eyelids. Stuff like Ptosis adjustments can be done under general.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

caveman said:


> what fixes the corners? my eye corner was positive tilt before my accident now its negative.


Canthoplasty.


----------



## caveman (Dec 29, 2022)

can we get a video of your eyes relaxed then smiling ?


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

caveman said:


> can we get a video of your eyes relaxed then smiling ?


Hell Fucking No


----------



## caveman (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Hell Fucking No


oh ok, i just wanted to see how the corners look when you're smiling, anyways dude you took action and got a great result, good shit


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

caveman said:


> oh ok, i just wanted to see how the corners look when you're smiling, anyways dude you took action and got a great result, good shit


No problem. I'm only comfortable posting certain things to avoid Doxxing myself. Thank you!


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Yes you can PM.
> 
> I'd have to see their before photos. But I think those afters look horrendous. had a 3/10 eye area to start, and those two finished with a 3/10 eye area - max 4/10 for the black guy. If my eyes looked like that after dropping that much $$$ I would be FURIOUS. You don't drop $10k or more on Surgery to take your eye area from 3/10 to 4/10.


Here are the two links for both the girl and the guy. 
I personally see an improvement in both, if this what the best eye surgeon does then I guess Vreck should also be considered one of the best.


----------



## ripcordgod1 (Dec 29, 2022)

from nct to neutral/slightly positive


----------



## madcap88 (Dec 29, 2022)

letsdoit said:


> Bro why do you think those are botches, they look much better than their eyes before. They both posted their results on reddit if you search "Taban Eye surgery reddit" I'll see if I can pull it up and link it. How does Vreck make sure the changes don't revert, I know Taban likes to use the infraorbital implant but what does Vreck use? Also can I get your advice on my eyes in pm's.


When Vrcek does the lower lid he uses an alloderm spacer graft to keep things up


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

madcap88 said:


> When Vrcek does the lower lid he uses an alloderm spacer graft to keep things up


Is that similar to infra orbital rim implant? What is an Alloderm spacer graft? I think we were chatting in my other thread lol, gonna pm you.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

letsdoit said:


> Here are the two links for both the girl and the guy.
> I personally see an improvement in both, if this what the best eye surgeon does then I guess Vreck should also be considered one of the best.



Interesting, they look better than I first thought but if I paid as much as them I would still be pissed.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

letsdoit said:


> Is that similar to infra orbital rim implant? What is an Alloderm spacer graft? I think we were chatting in my other thread lol, gonna pm you.


Alloderm Graft is similar to infra orbital, but cheaper and less invasive. My alloderm grafts were $1400 total.


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 29, 2022)

Underwhelming weird result and I don’t believe that you have good jaw zygos etc because your browridge,infras, supras are shit. It’s very very rare someone with this eye area has chadlite bones. Full package theory


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Alloderm Graft is similar to infra orbital, but cheaper and less invasive. My alloderm grafts were $1400 total.


What exactly is an Alloderm Graft? Is it a type of implant? It’s permanent I suppose as well.
Gonna pm you tmrw if that's cool w you


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Interesting, they look better than I first thought but if I paid as much as them I would still be pissed.


His after looks like your before when you compare the images. What else would you have wanted if you were them just curious. 
Knowing this would you still go to Taban instead of Vreck?
I’m debating between Taban and Vreck.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Underwhelming weird result and I don’t believe that you have good jaw zygos etc because your browridge,infras, supras are shit. It’s very very rare someone with this eye area has chadlite bones. Full package theory


Get fucked. Why come here and post something like that? I'm quite happy with how the surgery turned out. And no I don't have good zygos (cheekbones). But I'm confident that the rest of my features are HTN/Chadlite level.


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Get fucked. Why come here and post something like that? I'm quite happy with how the surgery turned out. And no I don't have good zygos (cheekbones). But I'm confident that the rest of my features are HTN/Chadlite level.


Many people have said how this has went well for you bro don’t worry about comments like this.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

letsdoit said:


> His after looks like your before when you compare the images. What else would you have wanted if you were them just curious.
> Knowing this would you still go to Taban instead of Vreck?
> I’m debating between Taban and Vreck.


I explained this already. I would not be happy paying $10k for my eye surgery if I went from 3/10 to 4/10. A below average eye area is unacceptable if you pay that much for surgery.

Taban has 6 month wait times for consults. Another 3 months for surgery. He charges $300 for a consult, and very expensive surgery. He's in LA. Taban has the best (posted) results in the business. 

Vrcek has 3 week wait times, and 1-2 months for surgery. He charges $150 for a consult, and roughly 50% less than Taban for surgery. He's in Dallas. Vrcek does not have as good of posted results as Taban.


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Get fucked. Why come here and post something like that? I'm quite happy with how the surgery turned out. And no I don't have good zygos (cheekbones). But I'm confident that the rest of my features are HTN/Chadlite level.


I don’t like copers. Muh I have chadlite bones basically 2/3 of your bones are below average. What’s left ? Mandible and maxilla jfl. I’d bet you’re recessed as well


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> I don’t like copers. Muh I have chadlite bones basically 2/3 of your bones are below average. What’s left ? Mandible and maxilla jfl.


Prime example of what's wrong with this forum & BP in general. Probably a basement dwelling incel who gets off on trying to make people feel worse about themselves, because it's either over for him or he refuses to put in the work to make his life better.

Either way, Fuck off.


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Prime example of what's wrong with this forum & BP in general. Probably a basement dwelling incel who gets off on trying to make people feel worse about themselves, because it's either over for him or he refuses to put in the work to make his life better.
> 
> Either way, Fuck off.


I’m pretty sure I lifemog you jfl. stop coping and fix your failos. Imagine bitching about 7.5k surgery cost but at the same time thinking he has a great life. It’s bp forum if you don’t like it you can go back to Reddit greycel.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)

caveman said:


> what fixes the corners? my eye corner was positive tilt before my accident now its negative.


since cantho is reversible almost that harm has already been done to your eyes you will need lateral canthal reconstruction 
or if you did not get cantho but had a freakish accident you'll need canthoplasty like the dude said


----------



## potentialzaddy (Dec 29, 2022)

hey man improvement is improvement, this is a huge one. as someone with the hunter eye shape i feel like it's not as important as we make out to be, a lot of the tiktok retards have a lot of eyelid exposure and this ones a big improvement, mirin your buschemi removal surgery


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

potentialzaddy said:


> hey man improvement is improvement, this is a huge one. as someone with the hunter eye shape i feel like it's not as important as we make out to be, a lot of the tiktok retards have a lot of eyelid exposure and this ones a big improvement, mirin your buschemi removal surgery


Thanks bro. People like @curlyheadjames aren't wrong saying that Hunter Eyes mog. But in my case it wasn't realistic to get that result, my eye area just doesn't suit that specific eye shape. So instead of trying to force something that wasn't there, instead I opted to correct the flaws in my eye area. Almond Eyes worked fine for me.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Thanks bro. People like @curlyheadjames aren't wrong saying that Hunter Eyes mog. But in my case it wasn't realistic to get that result, my eye area just doesn't suit that specific eye shape. So instead of trying to force something that wasn't there, instead I opted to correct the flaws in my eye area. Almond Eyes worked fine for me.


yeah it does fucking work for you mf reshape your orbitals NOW! for giga upturned PCT square compact infras like this 
your under eyes look good but it wont hurt to get an implant really what u need are some supras nigga for that intimidating look like this so you can creepmaxx like me involuntarily and uee filler go to pags and get it all done for 8k and then ask him to do lateral canthal reconstruction to fix ur corners and after implant you'll lose PFL so he can do drill bone cantho to give you higher PCT and more palpebral fissure length bro because 7500 for an underwhelming result is not good i mean at least girls will fall in love w u bc u have good eye area and blue eyes bro but if you truly want to become an eye area connoisseur like me bro ur gonna need to do this as eyes only matter





EYE AREA IS THE ONLY THING THAT CAN MAKE ONE LOOK LIKE A MAJESTIC MYTHICAL ETHEREAL CREATURE A MYSTICAL BEING JAW HAIR HEIGHT MUSCLES NOSE FOREHEAD EARS LIPS CANNOT WORK THE MAGIC THAT THE EYES CAN! 
not even gonna lie bro if i was walking my dog at the carrel clinic where my opp ivan works and the dog fucking plopped a hot steamy piled dump on the grass as i was walking it i wouldn't pick it up i'd just keep walking lol


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 29, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah it does fucking work for you mf reshape your orbitals NOW! for giga upturned PCT square compact infras like this
> your under eyes look good but it wont hurt to get an implant really what u need are some supras nigga for that intimidating look like this so you can creepmaxx like me involuntarily and uee filler go to pags and get it all done for 8k and then ask him to do lateral canthal reconstruction to fix ur corners and after implant you'll lose PFL so he can do drill bone cantho to give you higher PCT and more palpebral fissure length bro because 7500 for an underwhelming result is not good i mean at least girls will fall in love w u bc u have good eye area and blue eyes bro but if you truly want to become an eye area connoisseur like me bro ur gonna need to do this as eyes only matter
> View attachment 2018953
> 
> ...


Why is he going to lose pfl? Pagnoni does intra oral incision instead of under eye. So he doesn’t need to finish it with cantho.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 29, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah it does fucking work for you mf reshape your orbitals NOW! for giga upturned PCT square compact infras like this
> your under eyes look good but it wont hurt to get an implant really what u need are some supras nigga for that intimidating look like this so you can creepmaxx like me involuntarily and uee filler go to pags and get it all done for 8k and then ask him to do lateral canthal reconstruction to fix ur corners and after implant you'll lose PFL so he can do drill bone cantho to give you higher PCT and more palpebral fissure length bro because 7500 for an underwhelming result is not good i mean at least girls will fall in love w u bc u have good eye area and blue eyes bro but if you truly want to become an eye area connoisseur like me bro ur gonna need to do this as eyes only matter
> View attachment 2018953
> 
> ...


I halfway get what you are saying, but you need to understand that other people have different goals with surgery and different risk profiles. I'm not gonna even consider any of what you suggested, that all sounds hella risky and complicated. I don't want to be an eye connoisseur 😂

I am more than content to take my ascension and gtfo. Next time someone posts a result of their surgery and they are happy with it... don't slide in their DMs saying "you got botched" "over for you" and all that silly BS.

I didn't take you seriously, but if I was on those meds that fuck with your emotions who knows.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> intra oral incision


what the fuck are you talking about spacer grafts for lower lid retraction that he samples from the upper palate. 
oh wait lmfao you are saying infra orbital incision my bad i am high right now, also my friend went to pags and get an implant and that certain design made him lose a lot of palpebral fissure length so it was a requirement to get drill to bone canthoplasty to finish it off so he wouldn't have narrow cuck eyes i guess it depends on operation whether it's an implant or osteotomy design flaws etc.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> I halfway get what you are saying, but you need to understand that other people have different goals with surgery and different risk profiles. I'm not gonna even consider any of what you suggested, that all sounds hella risky and complicated. I don't want to be an eye connoisseur 😂
> 
> I am more content to take my ascension and gtfo. Next time someone posts a result of their surgery and they are happy with it... don't slide in their DMs saying "you got botched" "over for you" and all that silly BS.
> 
> I didn't take you seriously, but if I was on those meds that fuck with your emotions who knows.


yeah u did get botched but whatever nigga u gay or sum u obsessed with me mf like do u wanna suck my cock and sniff my ass

i just farted nigga want a whiff? 

I HATE YOU BECAUSE UR SO NATURAL LOOKING AND YOU ARE JUST WALKING DNA AND A GENETIC SPECIMENT WHERE AS I HAVE MORPHED INTO OBLIVION NOW I AM THE ULTIMATE LIFEFORM YOU ARE HUMAN WHEREAS I AM COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SPECIES MY OWN THING I HATE ALL HUMANS LIKE YOU WHO WANT TO RETAIN YOUR SUBHUMAN GENETIC CODE I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN GROSSED OUT BY YOU HUMANS YOUR DISGUSTING SMELLS YOUR GENITALS YOUR SMELLY ASSHOLES THAT YOU FART AND SHIT OUT OF AND COVER WITH CLOTHES TO MAKE YOURSELF APPEAR MORE CIVILIZED YEAH YOU FUCKING DEGENERATES ARE PRIMATES IN DISGUISED AS MAN YOU ARE ALL WEAK AND UNINTELLIGENT COMPARED TO ME IM ABOVE ALL OF YOU MEATSICLES!


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)

nigga i been fartin all day because i went to the chinese buffet and ate nothing but fuckign nanna pudding and no protein drank 10 beers smoked hella mary jane today like it was a cigarette bought all this candy and i've been rippin farts faster than u can whistle dixie 
my sweet tooth has gotten out of control bro SOMEONE SAVE ME IS I IS I IS I SHOULD I HAVE HER? I WANNA BE SAVED!


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2022)

not botched but the shit not rlly a big difference in real life. shoulda just got tats.


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 30, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah u did get botched but whatever nigga u gay or sum u obsessed with me mf like do u wanna suck my cock and sniff my ass
> 
> i just farted nigga want a whiff?
> 
> I HATE YOU BECAUSE UR SO NATURAL LOOKING AND YOU ARE JUST WALKING DNA AND A GENETIC SPECIMENT WHERE AS I HAVE MORPHED INTO OBLIVION NOW I AM THE ULTIMATE LIFEFORM YOU ARE HUMAN WHEREAS I AM COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SPECIES MY OWN THING I HATE ALL HUMANS LIKE YOU WHO WANT TO RETAIN YOUR SUBHUMAN GENETIC CODE I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN GROSSED OUT BY YOU HUMANS YOUR DISGUSTING SMELLS YOUR GENITALS YOUR SMELLY ASSHOLES THAT YOU FART AND SHIT OUT OF AND COVER WITH CLOTHES TO MAKE YOURSELF APPEAR MORE CIVILIZED YEAH YOU FUCKING DEGENERATES ARE PRIMATES IN DISGUISED AS MAN YOU ARE ALL WEAK AND UNINTELLIGENT COMPARED TO ME IM ABOVE ALL OF YOU MEATSICLES!



Did I just hear a foid speak?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 30, 2022)

golfgod69 said:


> Did I just hear a foid speak?


are my farts good


----------



## Sopdu (Dec 30, 2022)

Holy fuck your eye area is horrendous, feminine and childlike, glad you got surgery


----------



## golfgod69 (Dec 30, 2022)

Sopdu said:


> Holy fuck your eye area is horrendous, feminine and childlike, glad you got surgery


*** Was horrendous... yes I am well aware.


----------



## Mungus (Jan 1, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> *** Was horrendous... yes I am well aware.


You have still have NCT and UEE after surgery lmao. Over for your subhuman genes


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 1, 2023)

Mungus said:


> You have still have NCT and UEE after surgery lmao. Over for your subhuman genes


It's a new year, wouldn't that give losers like you a renewed hope? Or have you just given up on life entirely and are content rotting in your mother's basement and trolling people looking to better themselves?

And I have Neutral Tilt, not Negative. Which was my goal. Upper Eyelid Exposure or Under Eyelid Exposure? I have a bit of upper eyelid exposure, which is fine as I was not trying to get hooded eyes. There is no under eye exposure.

Seriously man, do you not have anything better to do? It's genuinely sad. I've been up for 6 hours and already hit the gym, ate breakfast and put in 3 hours of work on my business. Get to work loser.


----------



## Mungus (Jan 1, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> It's a new year, wouldn't that give losers like you a renewed hope? Or have you just given up on life entirely and are content rotting in your mother's basement and trolling people looking to better themselves?
> 
> And I have Neutral Tilt, not Negative. Which was my goal. Upper Eyelid Exposure or Under Eyelid Exposure? I have a bit of upper eyelid exposure, which is fine as I was not trying to get hooded eyes. There is no under eye exposure.
> 
> Seriously man, do you not have anything better to do? It's genuinely sad. I've been up for 6 hours and already hit the gym, ate breakfast and put in 3 hours of work on my business. Get to work loser.


Jfl you came here desperate for validation but you still look like shit. Cry more subhuman


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 1, 2023)

Mungus said:


> Jfl you came here desperate for validation but you still look like shit. Cry more subhuman


Yeah and I got a bunch of validation when I was on the post surgery meds that were fucking with my emotions. And it made me feel better. Now that I'm off the meds and back on my diet, gym, work routine and my eyes look how I want them to.. I am quite content.

I seriously feel bad for you man. I can only imagine how shitty you must feel about yourself in order to be trolling like this. It's never too late for you to stop rotting and start trying. Good luck.


----------



## Mungus (Jan 1, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> Yeah and I got a bunch of validation when I was on the post surgery meds that were fucking with my emotions. And it made me feel better. Now that I'm off the meds and back on my diet, gym, work routine and my eyes look how I want them to.. I am quite content.
> 
> I seriously feel bad for you man. I can only imagine how shitty you must feel about yourself in order to be trolling like this. It's never too late for you to stop rotting and start trying. Good luck.


Truth hurts subhuman. Your eye area still looks like shit.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jan 1, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> I made a similar post a few days ago and got really good feedback, it helped a lot with my mental health so I'm gonna make another one here. I had Almond Eye Surgery 7 days ago and I think it went well. However, the recovery has been a fucking bitch and a half. It has been exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> 
> I haven't been able do anything physically, so as not to risk tearing the stitches (I can start walking short distances tomorrow) This has been rough as I am a run everyday and gym 5x per week Guy. My diet has not been good, I have been stress eating a good bit. Pizza, Mexican Food..etc All I can really do is sit in bed, eat, and recover. I'm really looking forward to getting back to the diet, walking, and running/gym in another week.
> 
> ...


It seems like a big risk to touch such a sensitive area of your face, will there be any permanent damage?


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 1, 2023)

LooksmaxxHopeful said:


> It seems like a big risk to touch such a sensitive area of your face, will there be any permanent damage?


I assume you are trolling but no, there will not be any permanent damage.

There was no risk other than my eyes not turning out how I wanted them to. Worst thing that could have happened was I would go from 3/10 eye area to 3/10 eye area.


----------



## pcmaxing (Jan 1, 2023)

It’s looks much better, as long as it stays within line , you have a very good result 
alot of people on here don’t understand not everyone wants drastic changes to the point everyone knows they had work done


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 1, 2023)

pcmaxing said:


> It’s looks much better, as long as it stays within line , you have a very good result
> alot of people on here don’t understand not everyone wants drastic changes to the point everyone knows they had work done


Thanks, yeah idc what these people say, it's to be expected that you run into some loser trolls on a Blackpill forum. I'm just glad this didn't happen when I was tweaking on the meds in the days after my surgery.

I spoke with my surgeon on Friday and he said that they look great. They might drop slightly, but this is pretty much what they are supposed to look like long term. I'm 8.5/10 happy with it at the moment.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jan 1, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> I assume you are trolling but no, there will not be any permanent damage.
> 
> There was no risk other than my eyes not turning out how I wanted them to. Worst thing that could have happened was I would go from 3/10 eye area to 3/10 eye area.


I sincerely wasn't trolling I'm just ignorant, and thanks for educating me.


----------



## jahsuuu (Jan 2, 2023)

Do you know if the results are supposed to be permanent?


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 2, 2023)

jahsuuu said:


> Do you know if the results are supposed to be permanent?


Skin sags over time, so the results are semi permanent.

I will probably need a revision later in life, but there's no way of knowing whether that will be 15 years from now or 40 years.


----------



## Fly (Jan 3, 2023)

Tbh I would never have the courage to do such a procedure

Props to you though, the results look good on the surface but the only real way to judge would be by seeing your whole face in motion. Otherwise, it is not possible to know if the result was truly good


----------



## sanchez451 (Jan 3, 2023)

Oberyn said:


> I’m pretty sure I lifemog you jfl. stop coping and fix your failos. Imagine bitching about 7.5k surgery cost but at the same time thinking he has a great life. It’s bp forum if you don’t like it you can go back to Reddit greycel.


Bro quit bitching. Atleast he’s taking action and doing shit while you’re rotting away


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fly said:


> Tbh I would never have the courage to do such a procedure
> 
> Props to you though, the results look good on the surface but the only real way to judge would be by seeing your whole face in motion. Otherwise, it is not possible to know if the result was truly good


Thanks. Would you need to see these eyes in motion or can you tell that they are top tier with one look?

I get what you are trying to say, facial harmony is important. But you can tell that these guys have mogger eyes without seeing the rest of the face.


----------



## Fly (Jan 3, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> Thanks. Would you need to see these eyes in motion or can you tell that they are top tier with one look?
> 
> I get what you are trying to say, facial harmony is important. But you can tell that these guys have mogger eyes without seeing the rest of the face.


they didn't have surgery boyo. after you get eye surgery especially you can look uncanny not only in pics but in motion as well


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fly said:


> they didn't have surgery boyo. after you get eye surgery especially you can look uncanny not only in pics but in motion as well


Fair enough. No matter how I look in motion or standing still it was a major improvement. I won't be doxxing myself on this site, video is out of the question.


----------



## Fly (Jan 3, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> Fair enough. No matter how I look in motion or standing still it was a major improvement. I won't be doxxing myself on this site, video is out of the question.


well i hope for the best bro, i wouldnt have the balls to get an eye surgery tbh. have considered going to taban before? imo his results are pure shit


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 3, 2023)

Day 19 Update - the before pic was me squinting. As you can see I had a ridiculous negative canthal tilt. 

The picture from today was no squinting - looking dead at camera. There is still some asymmetry in the upper eyelids. I really like the left eye. Right now the right eye is just too large. I talked with my surgeon & he still expects them to come together, but if they don't I'll get a quick revision. It won't require any lid surgery, just a Ptosis adjustment which should be minimal.

Hopefully - all turns out well. I will update again at the 1 month mark.


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fly said:


> well i hope for the best bro, i wouldnt have the balls to get an eye surgery tbh. have considered going to taban before? imo his results are pure shit


Taban was 2x as expensive on my surgeon + further away. He's also booked out like 6-9 months for Surgery. Dr. Vrcek was available within 2 months.

I think Taban's results are good but some people in LA want to look like Aliens. Uncanny AF. I went for a lot more conservative approach with my surgeon.


----------



## Fly (Jan 3, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> Taban was 2x as expensive on my surgeon + further away. He's also booked out like 6-9 months for Surgery. Dr. Vrcek was available within 2 months.
> 
> I think Taban's results are good but some people in LA want to look like Aliens. Uncanny AF. I went for a lot more conservative approach with my surgeon.


yeah that was smart from you

people need to be extra conservative when messing with their face and specially their eyes. you don't want to end up looking like that:






That's melania trump's eye area btw, she looks like a tranny now lmao


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fly said:


> yeah that was smart from you
> 
> people need to be extra conservative when messing with their face and specially their eyes. you don't want to end up looking like that:
> 
> ...


Her + Bella Hadid want to look like Aliens. I bet celebs as a whole have worse body dysphoria than the people on this site.

I haven't researched other plastic surgeries in depth, but eyelid surgery is for correcting flaws. When dealing with less than a MM margin for error, there is no reason to fuck with your eyes unless you have to.

I had the eye area of a puppy with down syndrome so I had nothing to lose, but I don't see why anyone would do it just to take their eyes from 6/10 to 7/10.


----------



## Oberyn (Jan 3, 2023)

sanchez451 said:


> Bro quit bitching. Atleast he’s taking action and doing shit while you’re rotting away


interesting.


----------



## madcap88 (Jan 3, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> Day 19 Update - the before pic was me squinting. As you can see I had a ridiculous negative canthal tilt.
> 
> The picture from today was no squinting - looking dead at camera. There is still some asymmetry in the upper eyelids. I really like the left eye. Right now the right eye is just too large. I talked with my surgeon & he still expects them to come together, but if they don't I'll get a quick revision. It won't require any lid surgery, just a Ptosis adjustment which should be minimal.
> 
> Hopefully - all turns out well. I will update again at the 1 month mark.


wow he did a great job - awesome thing is a revision as you stated isn't even a major thing. Inevitably, you'll have what you want. 

great stuff!


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Jan 4, 2023)

Sad, your lateral canthus is what makes your eyes so Bad and you didn't fix it AT all. You still have prey eyes but better than before from 2/10 to 4/10 meh


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Jan 4, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> Taban was 2x as expensive on my surgeon + further away. He's also booked out like 6-9 months for Surgery. Dr. Vrcek was available within 2 months.
> 
> I think Taban's results are good but some people in LA want to look like Aliens. Uncanny AF. I went for a lot more conservative approach with my surgeon.


There is a reason he takes a whole year to operate on you, so you don't get botched like your surgeon did to you


----------



## golfgod69 (Jan 4, 2023)

Terrytheniggblaster said:


> Sad, your lateral canthus is what makes your eyes so Bad and you didn't fix it AT all. You still have prey eyes but better than before from 2/10 to 4/10 meh


I don't think Taban would have done much better - let's be honest my eye area was dog shit. As you mentioned I had a really bad lateral canthus & I also have huge eye orbits.

Did I really get botched if my surgeon gave me what I asked for? I don't think so.. but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Jan 4, 2023)

golfgod69 said:


> I don't think Taban would have done much better - let's be honest my eye area was dog shit. As you mentioned I had a really bad lateral canthus & I also have huge eye orbits.
> 
> Did I really get botched if my surgeon gave me what I asked for? I don't think so.. but you are entitled to your opinion.


Believe what you want but you went from terrible eyes to still below average eyes, you're eyes still look preyish and loos like you have negative tilt, even though you don't which is caused by you lateral canthus being so shit, you should of just fixed that, terrible surgery for that price honestly.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Friday at 9:26 PM)

Terrytheniggblaster said:


> Believe what you want but you went from terrible eyes to still below average eyes, you're eyes still look preyish and loos like you have negative tilt, even though you don't which is caused by you lateral canthus being so shit, you should of just fixed that, terrible surgery for that price honestly.


His eyes are not top tier but they went from dog shit to decent and don’t look uncanny and there’s almost no monetary value you can put on that


----------



## virren (Saturday at 3:22 AM)

golfgod69 said:


> Filler


Don’t worth it


----------



## NoPainNoChick (Saturday at 5:46 AM)

Terrytheniggblaster said:


> Believe what you want but you went from terrible eyes to still below average eyes, you're eyes still look preyish and loos like you have negative tilt, even though you don't which is caused by you lateral canthus being so shit, you should of just fixed that, terrible surgery for that price honestly.


What kind of surgery can fix it?


----------



## OnSomeSpectrum (Saturday at 7:56 AM)

Can we see the full face


----------



## golfgod69 (Saturday at 7:59 AM)

OnSomeSpectrum said:


> Can we see the full face


There is a 0% chance of that ever happening.

I will not be doxxing myself on this site due to the small, but noticeable subset of mentally ill autists.


----------



## OnSomeSpectrum (Saturday at 8:00 AM)

golfgod69 said:


> There is a 0% chance of that ever happening.
> 
> I will not be doxxing myself on this site due to the small, but noticeable subset of mentally ill autists.


Understandable mentals in combination with a rare form of turbo autism is a deadly mix


----------



## golfgod69 (Saturday at 8:04 AM)

Looksmax305 said:


> His eyes are not top tier but they went from dog shit to decent and don’t look uncanny and there’s almost no monetary value you can put on that


Exactly bro. I do not understand how these people don't get it.

It was not a realistic expectation for me to get a top tier eye area. That's not how it works. Whether you think I now have 4/10 eyes or 5/10...etc it was a massive improvement from how horrendous they were and well worth the cost.

I am content with how the surgery turned out, and I'm just updating this thread so that other (mentally stable) people who want to get similar results have somebody who they can ask questions to.


----------



## WrathOfOlives (Saturday at 2:17 PM)

Looks great bro. I also had an eyelid surgery and the recovery time takes a while to fully complete, you will likely see improvements to aesthetics months after your surgery date.


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Saturday at 4:54 PM)

NoPainNoChick said:


> What kind of surgery can fix it?


Idk, probably latheral canthoplasty can do that


----------



## Fulgrim (Sunday at 10:38 AM)

eyes went from ltn to htn tbh, major improvement. maybe get fat grafts and co2 laser or use an eye concealer for the undereye discoloration


----------



## golfgod69 (Sunday at 10:41 AM)

Fulgrim said:


> eyes went from ltn to htn tbh, major improvement. maybe get fat grafts and co2 laser or use an eye concealer for the undereye discoloration


Thanks. The undereye discoloration was from the bruising and swelling. It's pretty much gone now.


----------



## Fulgrim (Sunday at 10:47 AM)

golfgod69 said:


> Thanks. The undereye discoloration was from the bruising and swelling. It's pretty much gone now.


Good to know, did you think of maybe dyeing your eyebrows and using clear brow gel along with some growth serums? Would make your eye area look better ngl


----------



## golfgod69 (Sunday at 10:49 AM)

Fulgrim said:


> Good to know, did you think of maybe dyeing your eyebrows and using clear brow gel along with some growth serums? Would make your eye area look better ngl


Yep working on that.

I've been using castor oil + micro needling but that hasn't worked too well. Gonna try Latisse next if I can get my dermatologist to prescribe it. People have cautioned me away from microblading. If all else fails I might need an eyebrow transplant.


----------



## Fulgrim (Sunday at 10:53 AM)

golfgod69 said:


> Yep working on that.
> 
> I've been using castor oil + micro needling but that hasn't worked too well. Gonna try Latisse next if I can get my dermatologist to prescribe it. People have cautioned me away from microblading. If all else fails I might need an eyebrow transplant.


Try a clear eyebrow gel first, that's what girls use to fraud their density, works perfectly and it looks natural. Dye your eyebrows tho it's really important for aesthetics


----------



## golfgod69 (Sunday at 10:54 AM)

Fulgrim said:


> Try a clear eyebrow gel first, that's what girls use to fraud their density, works perfectly and it looks natural. Dye your eyebrows tho it's really important for aesthetics



Great Look. Thank you bro ima look into this.


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Monday at 11:03 AM)

Fulgrim said:


> eyes went from ltn to htn tbh, major improvement. maybe get fat grafts and co2 laser or use an eye concealer for the undereye discoloration


Completely cope but whatever you wanna say man, his eyes went from sub human to LTN


----------



## WannaPistachio (Monday at 5:20 PM)

Golf you mind if I DM. I may be flying to see him in Feb or March.


----------



## madcap88 (Monday at 7:40 PM)

Terrytheniggblaster said:


> Completely cope but whatever you wanna say man, his eyes went from sub human to LTN


Post a HTN area side by side his and point out the differences then


----------



## Terrytheniggblaster (Yesterday at 10:46 AM)

madcap88 said:


> Post a HTN area side by side his and point out the differences then


Bro his eye shape looks preyish asfk that's noot HTN at all, he looks like he has negative canthal tilt which kills his eyes


----------

